# 

## NikLena

,  ,        .

----------


## saigak

?
http://./?_openstat=ZGlyZWN0L...5ydTpwcmVtaXVt

----------

,      :
     ,          ,   ,          ,    63.23   (  ..),  
:  _[censored]_
 .

 65,2-  .
 74,84-  .
,        ,      .

----------


## izbash

74.84

----------

6%  63.30 -        ()   20%...     01  2015       63.30  79.11     2015?
      ?

----------

